# Head lamp to lantern - Just add water



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Saw this, tried it and it worked. Thought I would share. My LED headlight was reasonably bright and has a good battery run time.


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

That's pretty neat! I'll have to try that on my next camping trip/field testing trip. Thanks


----------



## TheRiver (Mar 31, 2012)

The wife saw that somewhere to. We had a power outage (4hrs) the other night and tried it. We didn't have a headlamp so I used my LED light I alwas carry in the truck. It worked great! Now I need to get a headlamp!


----------



## TrinEire (Jul 23, 2012)

Sentry18, awesome find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TopTop (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice. Sort of like the two liter bottles in a roof to collect sunlight. Has anyone used match heads, bleach & peroxide in a jar to make a lantern? It glows green, like the glow sticks you buy and it is all stuff you probably have on hand anyway.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, crap!
I was just fixin' to turn it off & go to bed. Now I have to rinse out my jug & try it TONITE while the iron is hot. That thing's cool.
See- we're waiting for a hurricane up here in the armpit (read _panhandle) of Florida, so my thoughts are on this stuff anyway. Timely post, Sentry18!_


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Very cool... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

I used this method (not quite exactly) on the backpacking trip this weekend. Used a 2 liter coke bottle and a pen light in the top, like where the cap goes, to get some ambient lighting so we could play cards. Works great!  thanks again


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I will try this. Useful little tricks make you look like yoda on a friendly campout.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

TopTop said:


> Nice. Sort of like the two liter bottles in a roof to collect sunlight. Has anyone used match heads, bleach & peroxide in a jar to make a lantern? It glows green, like the glow sticks you buy and it is all stuff you probably have on hand anyway.


What are the measurements for that? Totally want to experiment.


----------



## TopTop (Nov 11, 2011)

http://www.ehow.com/how_7396178_make-homemade-glowsticks.html

Here is a link. I have never tried it. The part about closing the jar tightly worries me a little. I wonder if it could build enough pressure to burst, like the oven cleaner/aluminum foil noise makers.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

TopTop said:


> http://www.ehow.com/how_7396178_make-homemade-glowsticks.html
> 
> Here is a link. I have never tried it. The part about closing the jar tightly worries me a little. I wonder if it could build enough pressure to burst, like the oven cleaner/aluminum foil noise makers.


I'll be the test dummy.


----------

